# B & W adjustment brush



## valmet13 (May 20, 2012)

I'm using LR 3.4.1. All of a sudden, when using the adjustment brush, everything I paint over loses its color. If I'm dodging, the burnt in areas turn a darker grey. If I'm burning in, the areas turn from grey to white, depending on how much exposure I specify. Any suggestions as to how to keep the dodged and burnt-in areas in color?


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to ghe forums, valmet13 

Is it possible you have a negative saturation set on that brush as well?

Beat


----------

